# Show off your Baccy Collection



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Thought this would be a great thread to get started; along the lines of "Show off your Humi":

Here's my very modest collection; 98% can be directly attributed to Python's generousity!!!










We've all got to start somewhere.....thanks again bro!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i really want to get into pipe smoking... bob teach us!!

nice collection mike!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> i really want to get into pipe smoking... bob teach us!!
> 
> nice collection mike!


Becareful young grasshopper....the wrath of the Python can be deadly!!!

*best yoda impression*Learn the way of the pipe want you yes? Pipemaster is he, student are you. Learn you will........

:biglaugh:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh I know.. im still rebuilding because of Python... I think I am safe..... for now.. :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> i really want to get into pipe smoking... bob teach us!!
> 
> nice collection mike!


I was just thinking this. In order to participate in these threads( and i do) I will have to take up the pipe. My wife will be thrilled lol :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

SOOOOO....... I dont know if this is in the right thread or not but.. How long does pipe baccy stay good for in only plastic baggies or tins???? do you keep a large collection like stogies or do you buy it when you need it :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> My wife will be thrilled lol :lol:


Mine just accepts it. The rules are simple: Don't talk to her about pipes, pipe tabacco, or visions of a grand collection and live is good. :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

You guys crack me up!

I only have a few minutes so I will give short answers now and elaborate on them tomorrow.

Jax - I will get some pics soon, but it might not be for a few days.

Hat - Plastic bags are good for short term storage. Airtight glass containers, mason jars and bail top jars, are the best for long term storage. But unlike cigars, pipe tobacco is easily re-hydrated so if you forget some in a bag it's no big deal.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

After dinner I had time to answer some of the questions. You can find them here:
http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... 9172#69172


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Python said:


> You guys crack me up!


That sounds familiar.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


KevinG said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > You guys crack me up!
> ...


I am aspiring to be just like you! :lol:

Pretty soon I'll be checking Google for random ranking for the site. :lol:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Python said:


> Pretty soon I'll be checking Google for random ranking for the site. :lol:


 :rotfl:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

OK, you asked for it, so here it is. It was kind of hard getting good pics of it.

*Tins, Pouches, and Bags:*









*Small Mason Jars:*









*Large Mason Jars:*









*Large Bail Top Jars:*









*The Whole Kit and Caboodle in a Group Photo:*









(You boys have a long way to go if you want to try and take me on in Pipe Bombs! :twisted: You hear that BBS?!?!?!?)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

LMFAO !!!!!!!!!!!!! His is our Zito of the pipe world. Nice collection :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> LMFAO !!!!!!!!!!!!! His is our Zito of the pipe world. Nice collection :lol:


lol for sure... damn thats a pretty scary site..


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

:bowdown:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

:dude: 

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Damn dude, that's a lotta tobaccy! :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

OK YA GOT ME..... I went to the store to get this started.

picked me up a new pipe (the briar one) and 2 new tobaccos. The wilshire and some mocha deal.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet! 

The Columbian Mocha is pretty good. Very strong in the coffe department.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome!!!!

I haven't explored aromatics beyond the vanillia cream....but those are some good lookin' baccy and I'm diggin' the pipes there......

Let me know how that briar smokes...looks great....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Just bumping Jax thread !

Starting to get a small selection built up



The only ones I have opened up right now are the Dan SVH, Altadiis FH, IC, and the MB Plumcake (which I Vacume sealed up)

Tom


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Careful, I think all baccy collections start out "small" but very quickly get large. Like when you throw water on a gremlin (or is it feed 'em after midnight?). :lol: 


That's a nice looking collection you got there...some of those tins are works of art in themselves!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice collection you have started!

I have all of the Dan's but have only tried the SVH so far.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Geez, Python! 

Thats one awesome collection! 

:dude: :dude: :dude:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

dartstothesea said:


> Geez, Python!
> 
> Thats one awesome collection!
> 
> :dude: :dude: :dude:


Thanks!
It's not just a passion, it's also an obsession and addiction! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Python said:


> dartstothesea said:
> 
> 
> > Geez, Python!
> ...


+1


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> It's not just a passion, it's also an obsession and addiction! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Being inexpensive certainly doesn't help this condition. :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Updated:

Tin and Bulk: 









"Loose"/Pouch: 









Combined:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Sweet Cellar there Jax !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's my collection:










I've been doing this since early 2006, but haven't added any new pipes since mid-2007.

-JT


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice collection JT!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice collection there JT !


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Look at all those pipes! :shock: 


Very nice collection you got there little bro........


How do you like those merch's?


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

JAX said:


> Look at all those pipes! :shock:
> 
> Very nice collection you got there little bro........
> 
> How do you like those merch's?


Thanks guys.

JAX, those are Kaywoodie "White Briar" pipes, even though they look like meerschaum pipes in this picture. I've never smoked a meer yet.

-JT


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Damn dude, that collection rocks.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

They may not be Meers..but they sure look nice.

Great collection my man......


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

*The state of my stash on the eve of the Ides of March.*


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

You are my idol. :hail:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

dude....... :bowdown: 
mind if i ask how long that collection took to acquire?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

dillonmcmurphy said:


> dude....... :bowdown:
> mind if i ask how long that collection took to acquire?


Eleven months.
(off to a good start)


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

wow!!!! good on you man. very nice cellar! keep that treasure trove under lock and key! :lock1:


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Hermit said:


> Eleven months.
> (off to a good start)


enviable collection for sure... I like your set up too.


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hermit said:


> *The state of my stash on the eve of the Ides of March.*


This is why I can never get a good deal on eBay! :c


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I like the way you used the cabinet. Nice collection!


----------

